# Myth of the Costly Cuban



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

We've all heard this line before: "I'd buy Cubans but they're so expensive." 
Well, I just went on a shopping spree (have to fill up my Vinotemp) and here are my results which should help prove that CCs are on par with NCs:
Total Cigars: 160 
Total Price: $1109.16
Cost per cigar: $6.93

But wait, it gets better!

Part of this spree includes a box of Behike 52s (I deserve it...trust me). If you take these out of the equation the results are:
150 Cubans @ $5.53 each

So hopefully this post will serve to debunk the myth that CCs cost more than NCs. But most of us know this already.

.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish it was the case up here in Canada!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Dave:

I hope you are well.

I am in complete agreement with this. It is another one of those crazy myths. Just look at some of the great smokes that are not a boat load of money, Monte 2, Boli RC, and Siglo I along with many others. 

And you do deserve the Behikes, I think we all do.

Best regards, tony


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to believe the same thing.... till I did a little research.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cletus said:


> We've all heard this line before: "I'd buy Cubans but they're so expensive."
> Well, I just went on a shopping spree (have to fill up my Vinotemp) and here are my results which should help prove that CCs are on par with NCs:
> Total Cigars: 160
> Total Price: $1109.16
> ...


The price has come down considerable since the dollar started to strengthen again. A few years ago, PSD4's cost me around $175. They can be had in the $130's now. 
Also, it's easy to compare prices when you're buying something illegally and not paying customs fees or taxes. 
Still also, I agree that "costly cuban" is a myth. The reality is that some cigars are just costly. A Cohiba Robusto is pretty darn expensive compared to a PSD4. It's more expensive still when compared to a Fonseca or Piedra cigar. It's really all relative. People can even bring in arguments of consistency. Cuban cigars are known for inconsistencies. Different years, boxes, and even cigars the same box can vary greatly. This is why you have people saying things like, "When this cigar 'is on', it's great." I didn't know cigars came with on/off switches until I heard that expression.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jspilon said:


> I wish it was the case up here in Canada!!


I think we'll find that many of this board's non-US members will share a similar sentiment. Sometimes you can get past customs, but when you can't, it sure isn't a fun time. Even the Duty Free shops in the airports are more expensive than.... you know... those.... "other places."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cletus said:


> We've all heard this line before: "I'd buy Cubans but they're so expensive."
> Well, I just went on a shopping spree (have to fill up my Vinotemp) and here are my results which should help prove that CCs are on par with NCs:
> Total Cigars: 160
> Total Price: $1109.16
> ...


More so important is the taste complex flavors present in Cuban Cigars. Not present in Non Cubans no matter what they cost. Cubans are have always been the finest cigars in the world. Non Cubans are an attempt to reinvent the wheel. Cubans are the wheel.:yo:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> More so important is the taste complex flavors present in Cuban Cigars. Not present in Non Cubans no matter what they cost. Cubans are have always been the finest cigars in the world. Non Cubans are an attempt to reinvent the wheel. Cubans are the wheel.:yo:


That is not fact, but subjective opinion (redundant, I know). I don't think that NC's are trying to "reinvent" the wheel. They're trying to put they're own "spin" on it, while taking lessons from the original masters. Perhaps you didn't notice that the Fuentes, Padrons, Garcias, etc are all Cuban families. They took their "wheels" and moved elsewhere. Many NC cigar companies even pay homage to old world Cuban cigars.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

sirxlaughs said:


> That is not fact, but subjective opinion (redundant, I know). I don't think that NC's are trying to "reinvent" the wheel. They're trying to put they're own "spin" on it, while taking lessons from the original masters. Perhaps you didn't notice that the Fuentes, Padrons, Garcias, etc are all Cuban families. They took their "wheels" and moved elsewhere. Many NC cigar companies even pay homage to old world Cuban cigars.


This is definitely what the good, non-cuban cigar makers do. They realize that they aren't cuban and will never replicate what the cubans are able to do no matter what they try, so they make excellent smokes with the materials they DO have access to. They've even reinvented the wheel, so to speak, with the use of maduro and, to a lesser extent, Cameroon tobaccos to create excellent cigars with complex, nuanced flavors.

Cubans vs. non-cubans; different smokes for different folks. And I like my manuros!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> That is not fact, but subjective opinion (redundant, I know). I don't think that NC's are trying to "reinvent" the wheel. They're trying to put they're own "spin" on it, while taking lessons from the original masters. Perhaps you didn't notice that the Fuentes, Padrons, Garcias, etc are all Cuban families. They took their "wheels" and moved elsewhere. Many NC cigar companies even pay homage to old world Cuban cigars.


Bruno

I think it is a fact....:boink::flame::fencing:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Bruno
> 
> I think it is a fact....:boink::flame::fencing:


I see what you did there. :lol:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Dog Rockets said:


> This is definitely what the good, non-cuban cigar makers do. They realize that they aren't cuban and will never replicate what the cubans are able to do no matter what they try, so they make excellent smokes with the materials they DO have access to. They've even reinvented the wheel, so to speak, with the use of maduro and, to a lesser extent, Cameroon tobaccos to create excellent cigars with complex, nuanced flavors.
> 
> Cubans vs. non-cubans; different smokes for different folks. And I like my manuros!


I think it depends on what you mean by "replicate". "The cubans" are the ones making the good non-cuban cigars. Cuban cigars didn't always have triple caps, for example. In an interview, Pepin Garcia said that he's been making cigars with triple caps for so long (as all his rollers are taught to do) that it's actually more difficult for him to make a cigar without it. Using different tobaccos is just something afforded to them for not being in Cuba. Cuba has also used Maduro leaf and such (just not from other countries), usually in the form of ELs. I think it's more down to the amount of farms, production, yield, etc to provide all of the country's brands. I'll never know for sure since I'm not actually involve in the process. It's just my own, random thought. I also remember reading about what different people felt was a "good" tasting cigar. Tastes like "spice" wasn't favored in Cuba, but there are lots of spicy cigars today that people go ga-ga for.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You spent some money. Wish I could buy, but I have to buy motorcycle parts. LOL


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Let me make this perfectly clear. Cuban cigars are not cheap. Buy Padrons instead. Don't buy Cuban Cigars. Buy Fuentes. 

Buy anything.

Even Acids.

Especially Acids.

Leave the Cubans for the suckers who think the're better, when really a good Dominican is the better cigar.

Buy Macanudos.

:wink:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Let me make this perfectly clear. Cuban cigars are not cheap. Buy Padrons instead. Don't buy Cuban Cigars. Buy Fuentes.
> 
> Buy anything.
> 
> ...


Bob,
As always you are spot on
Blond (ies) are my favorites.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Let me make this perfectly clear. Cuban cigars are not cheap. Buy Padrons instead. Don't buy Cuban Cigars. Buy Fuentes.
> 
> Buy anything.
> 
> ...


Yes please stop buying Cuban Cigars immediately leave them for us ignorant fools!:spank::boink::croc:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes please stop buying Cuban Cigars immediately leave them for us ignorant fools!:spank::boink::croc:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

agree 100%, especially when there are so many sticks can be had for under $100 a box. 

closest tasting NC to a CC i've had is the oliva MB3 which is expensive compared to the cheap CC's. and it might have been in my head because i hadn't had a CC in 3 days :lol:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hah, I just posted this in another thread.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I think certain aged cuban cigars have no equal for flavor. But that is the gist of the problem depending on the vitola to get the best flavor out of a cuban you need a minimum of 5 years of age. Most premium non cubans are ready to smoke right out of the box. As far as price someone already said without paying taxes and duties cubans will be cheaper. jmo.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cuban cigars are painfully overpriced and their quality is horrible compared to NCs. There are so many superior NCs on the market, I don't know why anyone bothers to smoke CCs. Plus, it is illegal and you are supporting a murderous, evil, communist regime. I would discourage any curious cigar smoker from every trying his hand at Cubans.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes please stop buying Cuban Cigars immediately leave them for us ignorant fools!:spank::boink::croc:


LMAO. I'm ignorant too! I've been ripped off! My average stick price is $7.50. Oh the shame of it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, but the difference is you're buying boxes instead of 5ers, so therefor cubans are more costly. So there


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

CC are awesome PERIOD.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jimjim99 said:


> CC are awesome PERIOD.


Agreed. I don't think anybody denied that.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

When people want to tell me how expensive they are and how NC are better, I look at it like Fight Club. And the first rule of Fight Club...


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like great purschase :thumb: However, there are not many cubans which have great price-quality ratio


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> Looks like great purschase :thumb: However, there are not many cubans which have great price-quality ratio


I'd beg to differ but ok. Like Patrick said :tape::tape::tape:


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I'd beg to differ but ok. Like Patrick said :tape::tape::tape:


We could make a long discussion about that but whatever


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> We could make a long discussion about that but whatever


Indeed. :smoke::wink::tu


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*50 cc's =$252.........and you can't even buy Padrons that cheap. :fencing:*


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *50 cc's =$252.........and you can't even buy Padrons that cheap. :fencing:*


This is amazing... But what have you bought? 50 box of Petit Coronas?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> This is amazing... But what have you bought? 50 box of Petit Coronas?


25 bbf
25 rass


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I think CC's are more expensive to people that live moreso paycheck to paycheck and can't afford whole boxes. If you are the kind of person who just mainly buys 5 packs, it is hard to find a great price on any CC's WITHOUT having to pay an ungodly shipping charge (in excess of over $20 on most sites).

That, has limited me (I mean a friend) to only 1 purchase of some Monte 5's (5 pack), therefore limiting my (damnit, my friend's) experience with ISOMs.

However, I do agree with the overall sentiment of the original post (and most others). If you can afford boxes, they are definitely not too expensive.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> I think CC's are more expensive to people that live moreso paycheck to paycheck and can't afford whole boxes. If you are the kind of person who just mainly buys 5 packs, it is hard to find a great price on any CC's WITHOUT having to pay an ungodly shipping charge (in excess of over $20 on most sites).
> 
> That, has limited me (I mean a friend) to only 1 purchase of some Monte 5's (5 pack), therefore limiting my (damnit, my friend's) experience with ISOMs.
> 
> However, I do agree with the overall sentiment of the original post (and most others). If you can afford boxes, they are definitely not too expensive.


Yes some of that is true but using that formula Non Cubans would be just as costly. Buying only 5 at a time wouldn't they?opcorn:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes some of that is true but using that formula Non Cubans would be just as costly. Buying only 5 at a time wouldn't they?opcorn:


I dunno, from what i've seen (and it may just be my limited experience) the price increase on samplers and especially singles for CC's is huge compared to boxes. that's why i only buy boxes. I've seen some nice sales on CI like during the jambalaya for 10packs with killer pricing and free shipping. It seems like the vendors selling CC's would rather move whole boxes than ship singles whereas the US vendors are more open to lower priced sampler packs and selling those in larger volume. just my opinion though.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *50 cc's =$252.........and you can't even buy Padrons that cheap. :fencing:*


"CC" is pretty general. Who's to say those particular "CCs" are on par with Padron cigars? I can't get 50 Padron Anniversary cigars for $252, but I can get the regular line that cheaply.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

sirxlaughs said:


> "CC" is pretty general. Who's to say those particular "CCs" are on par with Padron cigars? I can't get 50 Padron Anniversary cigars for $252, but I can get the regular line that cheaply.





Perfecto Dave said:


> 25 bbf
> 25 rass


:smoke:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes some of that is true but using that formula Non Cubans would be just as costly. Buying only 5 at a time wouldn't they?opcorn:


That depends. Are you counting confiscations? Which "non-cubans"? Cuban and non-Cuban are still overly general terms. The heading of the topic would've made more sense as "The Myth of the Costly Cigar". Regional Releases, for example, usually fetch a high price (as many "limited" cigars do). Tatuaje's version of a Regional Release (the retailer exclusives) usually fetch a lower or similar price to the main line. I've seen Upmann Sir Winstons for as low as $300. That's the "special" price that assumes they "get by" customs. Pete Johnson's tribute to the Sir Winston (the SW Reserva) goes for $250, generally with shipping included, and without the worry of having to "get by" customs (in the United States).
Either way, it's still like comparing apples to oranges. I just find it strange that most of the people saying how "cheap" CCs are, are buying them illegally. Movies sure are cheap when I "get" them on the internet. 
These kinds of conversations are always like :deadhorse: to me. They always come up, there's always disagreements, and people always move on.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> "CC" is pretty general. Who's to say those particular "CCs" are on par with Padron cigars? I can't get 50 Padron Anniversary cigars for $252, but I can get the regular line that cheaply.


*You are fair in asking if they are on par. I guess that's a debatable personal opinion as far as what each individuals tastes and likes are. But I don't think my tastes buds will allow me to agree that a 2000 or 3000 is even comparable to an average cc.
Now don't get me wrong...I like Padrons just as much as the next guy. But my tastes really go after the 26 or 64 line and that's what I was comparing price too.

Update......because I was a bad boy this mourning
25bbf
25rass
25psd4=379

or

25Pad64imperial=393(egars.com)

For me, it's a no brainer. *


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

You know, I've seen and read this thread a few times now. Every time I've read it I think the same thing. To some people, CCs _are_ expensive, because they don't know where to get them aside from a handful of B&Ms that hide them in the back, and charge _at least_ $20 a piece for them.

It's sort of like Opus X. Lots of people don't smoke them because of the price, but if they knew where to get them for MSRP, they'd be all over them.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *You are fair in asking if they are on par. I guess that's a debatable personal opinion as far as what each individuals tastes and likes are. But I don't think my tastes buds will allow me to agree that a 2000 or 3000 is even comparable to an average cc.
> Now don't get me wrong...I like Padrons just as much as the next guy. But my tastes really go after the 26 or 64 line and that's what I was comparing price too.
> 
> Update......because I was a bad boy this mourning
> ...


Exactly, it's a debatable, personal opinion and it'll never be an apples to apples debate. I'm also put off by the price of Padron's Anniversary line (no matter how good they are).


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Exactly, it's a debatable, personal opinion and it'll never be an apples to apples debate. I'm also put off by the price of Padron's Anniversary line (no matter how good they are).


No debate there. :amen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

d_day said:


> You know, I've seen and read this thread a few times now. Every time I've read it I think the same thing. To some people, CCs _are_ expensive, because they don't know where to get them aside from a handful of B&Ms that hide them in the back, and charge _at least_ $20 a piece for them.
> 
> It's sort of like Opus X. Lots of people don't smoke them because of the price, but if they knew where to get them for MSRP, they'd be all over them.


Bingo give that man a seegar that is the bottom line right there!:smoke:

Many think they are paying to much because they are paying way too much. Being in the know and knowing where to go. Are two totally different scenario's. Combine that with the unfortunate that get taken. All of a sudden Cubans seem too expensive. I even meet a poor bastage his package got confiscated his vendor didn't even replace it. I said to him doesn't your vendor guarantee delivery and your satisfaction with his product. Poor guy looked at me like i had two heads. Turns out next time we meet up he shows me his humidor full of fakes. I quickly gave him a few reputable sources hes been smoking Cuban Cigars ever since. He thought because the vendor he was using was from Spain the product was legit. I guess ignorance is truly bliss for some.:lever:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bingo give that man a seegar that is the bottom line right there!:smoke:
> 
> Many think they are paying to much because they are paying way too much. Being in the know and knowing where to go. Are two totally different scenario's. Combine that with the unfortunate that get taken. All of a sudden Cubans seem too expensive. I even meet a poor bastage his package got confiscated his vendor didn't even replace it. I said to him doesn't your vendor guarantee delivery and your satisfaction with his product. Poor guy looked at me like i had two heads. Turns out next time we meet up he shows me his humidor full of fakes. I quickly gave him a few reputable sources hes been smoking Cuban Cigars ever since. He thought because the vendor he was using was from Spain the product was legit. I guess ignorance is truly bliss for some.:lever:


Now that's a sad story Tony Jeez
I have Puff and a few people to thank for my foray into bliss, ignorance really isn't is it 

But right on Tony BTW!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Apparantly I haven't found the right place yet either. Seems like everywhere I find RASS are at like 250 Euro's a box. Guess i'll keep looking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Adam said:


> Apparantly I haven't found the right place yet either. Seems like everywhere I find RASS are at like 250 Euro's a box. Guess i'll keep looking.


For that price you should be getting two boxes with change left over.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For that price you should be getting two boxes with change left over.


That's what I was thinking, and why I haven't ventured into that area yet. Getting kinda antsy about it, lol.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Adam said:


> That's what I was thinking, and why I haven't ventured into that area yet. Getting kinda antsy about it, lol.


Adam
I would not bother....They are a lot of $$$ and not very consistent. Fact is, Acids are better cigars.....Better yet, White Owls.................:mischief:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Adam
> I would not bother....They are a lot of $$$ and not very consistent. Fact is, Acids are better cigars.....Better yet, White Owls.................:mischief:


I hadn't planned on making it a habit. Just something to sit on very special occasions. I've got my wedding coming up next year, so I want to get something so it can rest for a year before cracking it open. For the regular stuff I'll stick to my standby Fuente Hemmingways and CAO Brazilia and Italias. Love those.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam said:


> I hadn't planned on making it a habit. Just something to sit on very special occasions. I've got my wedding coming up next year, so I want to get something so it can rest for a year before cracking it open. For the regular stuff I'll stick to my standby Fuente Hemmingways and CAO Brazilia and Italias. Love those.


All good things come to those who wait. Spend some time and get to know us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Adam
> I would not bother....They are a lot of $$$ and not very consistent. Fact is, Acids are better cigars.....Better yet, White Owls.................:mischief:


:biglaugh::rofl:ound::r:lol:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I just find it strange that most of the people saying how "cheap" CCs are, are buying them illegally. Movies sure are cheap when I "get" them on the internet.


The point of this thread was to counter the myth that most of us have heard: CCs cost more than NCs. I wasn't trying to say CCs are "cheap" or even they are "cheaper" than NCs. Just that they can be priced similar to NCs if one shops around.

And the illegal part is a given. How can an American citizen legally buy CCs?

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Now that's a sad story Tony Jeez
> I have Puff and a few people to thank for my foray into bliss, ignorance really isn't is it
> 
> But right on Tony BTW!


No is not Dave i feel sorry for those that get taken ! That's why i always try to help a fellow BOTL out. Its really sad there are a bunch of vultures out there waiting to pick the bones!
Thanks for your kind words coming from a great BOTL like you they mean a lot!:smoke:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> How can an American citizen legally buy CCs?


*The tooth fairy always worked well for me when I was much younger. :flypig:
Maybe, if we all believe hard enough when your humi has no more, the cc fairy will show up? :smoke:*


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Cletus said:


> How can an American citizen legally buy CCs?
> 
> .


Not even if you are traveling aboard. When you are in Vancouver, you can watch me smoke a CC and smell the aroma that my CC give out~~~:smoke:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *
> Maybe, if we all believe hard enough when your humi has no more, the cc fairy will show up? :smoke:*


Yes! It will!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cletus said:


> The point of this thread was to counter the myth that most of us have heard: CCs cost more than NCs. I wasn't trying to say CCs are "cheap" or even they are "cheaper" than NCs. Just that they can be priced similar to NCs if one shops around.
> 
> And the illegal part is a given. How can an American citizen legally buy CCs?
> 
> .


It's not really a myth, though. When I went to the LCdH in Cancun, a Monte #2 cost $20/each. In Canada, cigars are outrageously priced at B&Ms. I even used the Sir Winston as an example for the "tax free" price of an H. Upmann vs the perfectly taxed and legal Tatuaje and the Tatuaje is still cheaper (still would still vary from state to state, though). Everything is "expensive" if you don't know how to "shop around". Most of the people in this thread are in agreement with you that CCs can be had cheaper so what myth did you dispell, exactly? Generally, the people that think they are expensive are the ones that can't get them. Doesn't that kind of make sense? Have you seen the prices of NCs outside the United States? I'm pretty sure that there are a lot of people around the around that feel NC cigars are "expensive". Cigars are cigars. It's more brand and location of purchase dependent than origin dependent.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> It's not really a myth, though. When I went to the LCdH in Cancun, a Monte #2 cost $20/each. In Canada, cigars are outrageously priced at B&Ms. I even used the Sir Winston as an example for the "tax free" price of an H. Upmann vs the perfectly taxed and legal Tatuaje and the Tatuaje is still cheaper (still would still vary from state to state, though). Everything is "expensive" if you don't know how to "shop around". Most of the people in this thread are in agreement with you that CCs can be had cheaper so what myth did you dispell, exactly? Generally, the people that think they are expensive are the ones that can't get them. Doesn't that kind of make sense? Have you seen the prices of NCs outside the United States? I'm pretty sure that there are a lot of people around the around that feel NC cigars are "expensive". Cigars are cigars. It's more brand and location of purchase dependent than origin dependent.


Yes! That's the point I'm trying to make! CCs can be had for the same as NCs if you're smart about where you purchase them. Buy _any_ cigar in the wrong place and you'll pay too much.

Years ago I was down the road from you at the LCdH in PDC buying a Punch Punch for $18. This perpetuated my belief (myth?) that CCs were too expensive as an everyday smoke. But it was a comment last year by a fellow Puffer that got me going further down the CC road. Someone in the General Discussion section casually stated that CCs were too expensive for him and another BOTL countered with something like "CCs are cheap if you know where to get them." This intrigued me and once I started researching I realized that I _could_ get CCs for the same price I had been paying for NCs.

This post wasn't really for those of us in the know and I stated as much in the OP: _So hopefully this post will serve to debunk the myth that CCs cost more than NCs. *But most of us know this already. *_Every day more Puffers gain access to the Habanos section. I just thought I would illustrate with a real-world example the cost per stick in case anyone was poking around in the Habanos section but still believed CCs were too expensive for them.

.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cletus said:


> Yes! That's the point I'm trying to make! CCs can be had for the same as NCs if you're smart about where you purchase them. Buy _any_ cigar in the wrong place and you'll pay too much.
> 
> Years ago I was down the road from you at the LCdH in PDC buying a Punch Punch for $18. This perpetuated my belief (myth?) that CCs were too expensive as an everyday smoke. But it was a comment last year by a fellow Puffer that got me going further down the CC road. Someone in the General Discussion section casually stated that CCs were too expensive for him and another BOTL countered with something like "CCs are cheap if you know where to get them." This intrigued me and once I started researching I realized that I _could_ get CCs for the same price I had been paying for NCs.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except that the comparison is still not quite fair. I don't think it will be a fair comparison until CCs can be had legally in the US. Currently, it presents too many variables. Using my SW example, Barclay-Rex in NYC sells them for ~$330 before sales tax. That's how ridiculous NY tobacco tax is. If I assume that the Cuban Sir Winston price I mentioned earlier already includes customs fees, duties, etc imagine adding NY tobacco tax to it. It would still cost well above Tatuaje's SW. However, if I used the Upmann Monarch, the price between them and Tatuaje's offering would be similar. Right now, US residents order CCs while avoiding duties and taxes. To be quite honest, US customs is quite lax when it comes to cigars. There have been many interviews with customs officers where they even say that they have more important things to worry about than cigars. But if CCs were to become legal, how would that change? One of the biggest worries of our overseas BOTLs isn't confiscation, but duties. Should customs notice that you are receiving tobacco products, they will almost certainly charge you fees. Look at the newer, more stringent policies on shipping tobacco products (cigarettes mainly) within the US. Personally, I think it's to stop people who wanted to avoid buying them locally at whatever ridiculous prices they might be (like ~$10/pack in NY!).
I agree with you that "expensive" is a relative term, and that there are many "inexpensive" CCs to be had. I just didn't agree with the NC comparison. Why not use CC prices in Canadian vs Australian vs free trade zones etc as comparisons? That would be shopping around. The biggest difference with NCs is that, as a New Yorker, I can order cigars from anywhere in the US and avoid those dastardly taxes w/o ever worrying about confiscations, letters, or "the man" coming to get me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I agree with everything except that the comparison is still not quite fair. I don't think it will be a fair comparison until CCs can be had legally in the US. Currently, it presents too many variables. Using my SW example, Barclay-Rex in NYC sells them for ~$330 before sales tax. That's how ridiculous NY tobacco tax is. If I assume that the Cuban Sir Winston price I mentioned earlier already includes customs fees, duties, etc imagine adding NY tobacco tax to it. It would still cost well above Tatuaje's SW. However, if I used the Upmann Monarch, the price between them and Tatuaje's offering would be similar. Right now, US residents order CCs while avoiding duties and taxes. To be quite honest, US customs is quite lax when it comes to cigars. There have been many interviews with customs officers where they even say that they have more important things to worry about than cigars. But if CCs were to become legal, how would that change? One of the biggest worries of our overseas BOTLs isn't confiscation, but duties. Should customs notice that you are receiving tobacco products, they will almost certainly charge you fees. Look at the newer, more stringent policies on shipping tobacco products (cigarettes mainly) within the US. Personally, I think it's to stop people who wanted to avoid buying them locally at whatever ridiculous prices they might be (like ~$10/pack in NY!).
> I agree with you that "expensive" is a relative term, and that there are many "inexpensive" CCs to be had. I just didn't agree with the NC comparison. Why not use CC prices in Canadian vs Australian vs free trade zones etc as comparisons? That would be shopping around.
> 
> The biggest difference with NCs is that, as a New Yorker, I can order cigars from anywhere in the US and avoid those dastardly taxes w/o ever worrying about confiscations, letters, or "the man" coming to get me.


Fact is, If you buy cigars from a US vendor, Tax is due. If your vendor doesn't pay the tax, you may get a note from the IRS...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I agree with everything except that the comparison is still not quite fair. I don't think it will be a fair comparison until CCs can be had legally in the US. Currently, it presents too many variables. Using my SW example, Barclay-Rex in NYC sells them for ~$330 before sales tax. That's how ridiculous NY tobacco tax is. If I assume that the Cuban Sir Winston price I mentioned earlier already includes customs fees, duties, etc imagine adding NY tobacco tax to it. It would still cost well above Tatuaje's SW. However, if I used the Upmann Monarch, the price between them and Tatuaje's offering would be similar. Right now, US residents order CCs while avoiding duties and taxes. To be quite honest, US customs is quite lax when it comes to cigars. There have been many interviews with customs officers where they even say that they have more important things to worry about than cigars. But if CCs were to become legal, how would that change? One of the biggest worries of our overseas BOTLs isn't confiscation, but duties. Should customs notice that you are receiving tobacco products, they will almost certainly charge you fees. Look at the newer, more stringent policies on shipping tobacco products (cigarettes mainly) within the US. Personally, I think it's to stop people who wanted to avoid buying them locally at whatever ridiculous prices they might be (like ~$10/pack in NY!).
> I agree with you that "expensive" is a relative term, and that there are many "inexpensive" CCs to be had. I just didn't agree with the NC comparison. Why not use CC prices in Canadian vs Australian vs free trade zones etc as comparisons? That would be shopping around. The biggest difference with NCs is that, as a New Yorker, I can order cigars from anywhere in the US and avoid those dastardly taxes w/o ever worrying about confiscations, letters, or "the man" coming to get me.


My bet is that you will be right that Cubans will cost more than Non-Cubans once the embargo is lifted. However, after a year the novelty will die off and they will be similarly priced.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Fact is, If you buy cigars from a US vendor, Tax is due. If your vendor doesn't pay the tax, you may get a note from the IRS...


Exactly. So it still won't be a fair comparison until I go, to say, one B&M. Or compare MSRPs, for example. This is why people "shop around" from state to state. Technically, you are required to report "use tax", but I don't think I've ever met anyone who has.



jadeg001 said:


> My bet is that you will be right that Cubans will cost more than Non-Cubans once the embargo is lifted. However, after a year the novelty will die off and they will be similarly priced.


Initially, I think that if the manufacturer doesn't control the MSRP (like Padron, for example), we'd see some gouging in many places to take advantage of the initial "rush." After a while, as you said, I think prices would equalize and would be on par with NC cigars. I really wish it would happen. Then people could just talk about the differences in taste vs difference in country of origin. Whenever I hear, "this tastes <insert country here>", I get shivers.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe it has already been mentioned but the "myth" as the thread title says isn't just a myth. If you look at the cost of CCs when purchased as singles they are exhorbitantly more expensive. You don't have to search many online retailers or local b&ms in CC friendly countries and a person will see that the average cost of a CC single far surpasses that of the average NC.

When viewed in the context of box price and the fact that the box is being illegally shipped into the U.S. (without taxation or customs) then yes the costly Cuban is a myth. The fact that CCs are such a good deal and most likely of less cost than NCs, when purchased through online retailers, says more about how our system of taxation has completely gotten out of hand than it does about the affordability of the Cuban cigar.

We are kind of comparing apples to oranges--comparing an item we consume with no duty and no tax to one that we consume where duty and tax are present is a fallible comparison. You strip NCs of their duty and tax and you would be astounded at how little it would cost you to purchase them by the box.

Don't get me wrong, I am addicted to the forbiddens by the box and laugh every time I add a box to the Coleman but you can't make a valid argument when you are only using the points of the argument that support your side.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the point the OP is trying to make is that you see people post things like "I would smoke Cubans but they cost more". While this may be true if you add/subtract taxes, duties, etc. the fact still boils down to one thing: Actual cost.

If I can get a box of so-so non-Cubans for $200 or I can get a box of very good Cubans for $175 then my wallet tells me that in fact the $175 is cheaper.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> I think the point the OP is trying to make is that you see people post things like "I would smoke Cubans but they cost more". While this may be true if you add/subtract taxes, duties, etc. the fact still boils down to one thing: Actual cost.
> 
> If I can get a box of so-so non-Cubans for $200 or I can get a box of very good Cubans for $175 then my wallet tells me that in fact the $175 is cheaper.


I still think it's too much of a blanket statement. What's a "so-so" non-Cuban? What's a "very good" Cuban? What if I could get a "very good" non-Cuban for $175 and a "so-so" Cuban for $200(which I'm quite sure I can)? The only people that I see posting things about cost-prohibitive Cuban cigars either don't know enough about them or aren't legally entitled to them. Maybe some of our non-US members can chime in. I'm curious to know the price of a Tatuaje cigar (if even available) outside the US.
Still, like I've reiterated many times, there are just too many factors/variables for it to be an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

sirxlaughs said:


> I still think it's too much of a blanket statement. What's a "so-so" non-Cuban? What's a "very good" Cuban? What if I could get a "very good" non-Cuban for $175 and a "so-so" Cuban for $200(which I'm quite sure I can)? The only people that I see posting things about cost-prohibitive Cuban cigars either don't know enough about them or aren't legally entitled to them. Maybe some of our non-US members can chime in. I'm curious to know the price of a Tatuaje cigar (if even available) outside the US.
> Still, like I've reiterated many times, there are just too many factors/variables for it to be an apples to apples comparison.


The only point I am trying to make is that $175 is cheaper than $200. I don't care what other factors are tied in there it is still cheaper. When I was in school and we used the number line 175 was always less than 200. Once again I am not talking about taxes, duties, etc. The fact is that if I can get a box of robustos somewhere for $200 or I can get a box somewhere else for $175 then the $175 box is cheaper.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> The only point I am trying to make is that $175 is cheaper than $200. I don't care what other factors are tied in there it is still cheaper. When I was in school and we used the number line 175 was always less than 200. Once again I am not talking about taxes, duties, etc. The fact is that if I can get a box of robustos somewhere for $200 or I can get a box somewhere else for $175 then the $175 box is cheaper.


I got your point. I just said that your statement was too blanketed. Your last sentence is pretty much the point I've been trying to make. Regardless of country of origin, cheaper is cheaper. It comes down to cost of cigar A vs cost of cigar B. Whether one is Cuban or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

sirxlaughs said:


> Your last sentence is pretty much the point I've been trying to make. Regardless of country of origin, cheaper is cheaper. It comes down to cost of cigar A vs cost of cigar B. Whether one is Cuban or not is irrelevant.


I agree 100%. I do feel that I can get a better box of Cuban smokes for $175 than I can non-Cuban but that has more to do with personal taste than anything.

I really think the point the OP is making is when you see people who say *"I want a special smoke for my wedding and I was looking at these (referring to a $400 box of smokes) and then someone says why not get a box of (insert Cuban cigar here) and the person says well the Cubans are just so expensive (when in reality the Cuban box suggested only came out to $351)"*

I may be wrong but I think this is along the lines of what the OP was talking about.

BTW I also agree that this is more from the people who are uninformed about Cuban cigars and have always just assumed that this was the case.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> I agree 100%. I do feel that I can get a better box of Cuban smokes for $175 than I can non-Cuban but that has more to do with personal taste than anything.
> 
> I really think the point the OP is making is when you see people who say *"I want a special smoke for my wedding and I was looking at these (referring to a $400 box of smokes) and then someone says why not get a box of (insert Cuban cigar here) and the person says well the Cubans are just so expensive (when in reality the Cuban box suggested only came out to $351)"*
> 
> ...


Yes, but usually that $400 box is some kind of limited production, limited release, etc cigar. Then someone will suggest a regular production Cuban as being "cheaper." I gotta say that my Regional Release Ramon Allones weren't "cheap" compared to (what I think are) some better regular production NC cigars. 
I'm pretty sure we're all agreeing on the same thing. It's the blanketed statement I didn't agree with. I mean, how can anyone agree that 175 isn't less than 200? :lol:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Cuba's cigar companies are no different than the from other countries. They certainly have expensive brands, like Cohiba. However, Cuba also have lots of inexpensive cigars as well. Jose L Peidra cigars are inexpensive and excellent value as well. It depends on where you get your sticks. Shops in Mexico can be expensive because they know that American Tourists are curious about them and many of them are not regular cigar smokers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I think the point the OP is trying to make is that you see people post things like "I would smoke Cubans but they cost more". While this may be true if you add/subtract taxes, duties, etc. the fact still boils down to one thing: Actual cost.
> 
> If I can get a box of so-so non-Cubans for $200 or I can get a box of very good Cubans for $175 then my wallet tells me that in fact the $175 is cheaper.


I just went to J.R cigars and Holt's just for kicks. I typed in Petite Corona's, The only thing i could find was Macunudo petite corona's for $78.00 a box that does not include shipping. Both places charge no tax, Now i don't know about you guys but i don't think a Macunudo is really even a good cigar. Stop and think what you can get for $85.00 in Cubans and the choice is simple!:attention::rant::brick:


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Since I live outside US, in European Union where taxes and duties on cigars are outrageous, I may compare prices of CC's and non-CC's. 1) Tatuaje La Seleccion de CazadorRegiossingle cigar costs 10 euros. Box of 25 - 250 euros. 2) Padron 2000 Maduro single cigar - 8.69 euros. Box of 26 226 euros 3)Padron Series 1926 Anniversary No. 1 single - 50 euros :jaw: . Box of 24 1164 euros. Now some prices of CC's : 1)Romeo Y Julieta Churchill 1 cigar - 14.5 euros. Box of 25 - 362.5 euros 2)Cohiba Esplendidos single 30 euros. Box of 25 - 725 euros 3)Montecristo no. 4 single 7.25 euros. Box of 25 - 145 euros . These prices are at B&M's in many EU countries, shopping online is cheaper but not much. So we have to buy cubans from non-EU european countries like Switzerland and non-CC's from USA. However, customs may inspect our packages and then they put taxes and duties which totals up to 69% of the cigar price :scared:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Your absolutely correct. It's all about what is going to work for you. Cigars are just a disposable commodity as are many other things I use on a daily basis. When the "more costly" myth gets thrown around it is generally just a lack of education and not doing the proper research on the subject. I use many disposable items in my daily business. I can pay 2.50 for sheet of sandpaper(I get 10% off if I purchase 50 at a time at my local store) or I can educate myself and do some research and only pay .81 per sheet for the exact same paper from the exact same manufacturer. 
My point is that it's no different with any other item that is purchased for my daily consumption or use.
The term "Myth of the Costly Cuban" is just that........an uneducated myth.
Just as every other post I type......this is strictly the opinion of one poster. :wacko:
*


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just went to J.R cigars and Holt's just for kicks. I typed in Petite Corona's, The only thing i could find was Macunudo petite corona's for $78.00 a box that does not include shipping. Both places charge no tax, Now i don't know about you guys but i don't think a Macunudo is really even a good cigar. Stop and think what you can get for $85.00 in Cubans and the choice is simple!:attention::rant::brick:


Search harder.

Cabaiguan Juniors, Tatuaje Noellas, Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, Pepin Blue Preferidos, Padron 1964 Principe

And that's just from the brands I smoke. Not everyone calls there cigars "Petit Coronas." You'll have to go by the actual size.

And again (and again), stop and think that taste is still subjective. So, what I can get for $85 in Cubans may not be worth it to me.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Codename47 said:


> Since I live outside US, in European Union where taxes and duties on cigars are outrageous, I may compare prices of CC's and non-CC's. 1) Tatuaje La Seleccion de CazadorRegiossingle cigar costs 10 euros. Box of 25 - 250 euros. 2) Padron 2000 Maduro single cigar - 8.69 euros. Box of 26 226 euros 3)Padron Series 1926 Anniversary No. 1 single - 50 euros :jaw: . Box of 24 1164 euros. Now some prices of CC's : 1)Romeo Y Julieta Churchill 1 cigar - 14.5 euros. Box of 25 - 362.5 euros 2)Cohiba Esplendidos single 30 euros. Box of 25 - 725 euros 3)Montecristo no. 4 single 7.25 euros. Box of 25 - 145 euros . These prices are at B&M's in many EU countries, shopping online is cheaper but not much. So we have to buy cubans from non-EU european countries like Switzerland and non-CC's from USA. However, customs may inspect our packages and then they put taxes and duties which totals up to 69% of the cigar price :scared:


Other than the Padron Anni (which I never thought could be more outrageous than it already is), the prices all seem pretty competitive. Thanks for the awesome info.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> Since I live outside US, in European Union where taxes and duties on cigars are outrageous, I may compare prices of CC's and non-CC's. 1) Tatuaje La Seleccion de CazadorRegiossingle cigar costs 10 euros. Box of 25 - 250 euros. 2) Padron 2000 Maduro single cigar - 8.69 euros. Box of 26 226 euros 3)Padron Series 1926 Anniversary No. 1 single - 50 euros :jaw: . Box of 24 1164 euros. Now some prices of CC's : 1)Romeo Y Julieta Churchill 1 cigar - 14.5 euros. Box of 25 - 362.5 euros 2)Cohiba Esplendidos single 30 euros. Box of 25 - 725 euros 3)Montecristo no. 4 single 7.25 euros. Box of 25 - 145 euros . These prices are at B&M's in many EU countries, shopping online is cheaper but not much. So we have to buy cubans from non-EU european countries like Switzerland and non-CC's from USA. However, customs may inspect our packages and then they put taxes and duties which totals up to 69% of the cigar price :scared:


Wow let me see Padron 1926 anni #1 1164 euros that's nearly $1,500 American.:loco:
Even at the inflated B&M price a box of Cohiba Esplendidos at 725 euro's is still only $943 American.:brick:
It still hurts but the choice is still a no brainier for me.:rant:
Great post thanks for the info.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

When CCs eventually become legal in the U.S., I think a lot of smokers will still shop online in order to avoid prohibitive taxes and fees on their smokes. Buying CCs from an international duty-free zone isn't all that different from buying NCs from Pennsylvania, which has no state tax on cigars. If you were to buy all of your NCs in your home state and pay home state tobacco taxes on them, they would cost significantly more. 

It's a matter of enforcement and priorities. The gov't has bigger things to worry about than taxing every single cigar that goes through the mail, but that doesn't mean they'd want to. Some states have been flirting with the idea of trying to tax people's NCs that come in through the mail for places like CI. The only reason CI, Holt's, or any of the Florida-based NC companies are in business is because they are in states with little-to-no extra tax on cigars. Other states want to be able to make their residents "pay up" when they buy cigars from these states and have them shipped into the state. This is, however, impractical and nearly impossible to enforce. 

In the long run however, someday when CCs are legal, I will still look for outlets where I can get them at a decent price without having to pay extortionate "sin taxes" in my home state. In that regard, when people say "but US buyers of CCs are flaunting the law and they are artificially cheap because you're not paying taxes!"...the same thing happens when a resident of a high-tax state buys his NCs from Cigars International. Smart customers will always find the cheapest, reliable source of the product. States ought to take heed and notice the volume of business places like Pennsylvania and Florida do in cigars, BECAUSE OF LOW TAXES. Moronic legislators in high-tax states think they're getting "more revenue" from higher taxes, but in reality, it just drives people to buy from no-tax states and get them mailed in, skirting the state taxes.

I foresee very similar problems with CC taxes and duties in the future when CCs are eventually legal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> When CCs eventually become legal in the U.S., I think a lot of smokers will still shop online in order to avoid prohibitive taxes and fees on their smokes. Buying CCs from an international duty-free zone isn't all that different from buying NCs from Pennsylvania, which has no state tax on cigars. If you were to buy all of your NCs in your home state and pay home state tobacco taxes on them, they would cost significantly more.
> 
> It's a matter of enforcement and priorities. The gov't has bigger things to worry about than taxing every single cigar that goes through the mail, but that doesn't mean they'd want to. Some states have been flirting with the idea of trying to tax people's NCs that come in through the mail for places like CI. The only reason CI, Holt's, or any of the Florida-based NC companies are in business is because they are in states with little-to-no extra tax on cigars. Other states want to be able to make their residents "pay up" when they buy cigars from these states and have them shipped into the state. This is, however, impractical and nearly impossible to enforce.
> 
> ...


I agree no one is going to pay more when they can buy for less. Flaunting the law Non Cuban smokers do it as well as Cuban cigar smokers. I don't know anyone that smokes Non Cubans that doesn't buy on line. The inference that Cuban cigar smokers are flaunting the law. Is the classic example of the pot calling the kettle black!:brick:


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Ha... Still waiting for that elusive CC fairy to show up like someone mentioned...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

While you guys are debating over the suitability of the thread title I'm buying all these Cubans that are on sale at the moment. Keep up the good work guys & I think many more should buy into this thread to keep you sidetracked. LMAO.:woohoo:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow let me see Padron 1926 anni #1 1164 euros that's nearly $1,500 American.:loco:
> Even at the inflated B&M price a box of Cohiba Esplendidos at 725 euro's is still only $943 American.:brick:
> It still hurts but the choice is still a no brainier for me.:rant:
> Great post thanks for the info.


I can see why you'd single out the Padron, but don't you think it's a little unfair to compare it to the Esplendido? The 1926 is a limited production cigar with special tobaccos. Wouldn't it be more fair to compare it to something like the Behike? If he's quoting 30 euros for an Esplendido, imagine what a Behike would go for.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree no one is going to pay more when they can buy for less. Flaunting the law Non Cuban smokers do it as well as Cuban cigar smokers. I don't know anyone that smokes Non Cubans that doesn't buy on line. The inference that Cuban cigar smokers are flaunting the law. Is the classic example of the pot calling the kettle black!:brick:


I can't say I agree. If you get a letter in the mail for Cuban cigars, claiming it will land you hefty fines and possible jail time. If you get a letter in the mail for "legal" cigars, you pay the proper use tax and go on your merry way for claiming it. 
New York - New Yorkers Heading Out Of State To Purchase Cigarettes -- VosIzNeias.com
Trading with the enemy is a little different than buying things in another state, but maybe it's just me being a pot.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread is starting to hurt my eyes...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

RASS.....I'm coming for you soon!!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> While you guys are debating over the suitability of the thread title I'm buying all these Cubans that are on sale at the moment. Keep up the good work guys & I think many more should buy into this thread to keep you sidetracked. LMAO.:woohoo:


:lol: Must spread more reputation yadda yadda. Hilarious!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> :lol: Must spread more reputation yadda yadda. Hilarious!


:mischief: .................. :typing:lane::woohoo::smoke2:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I can see why you'd single out the Padron, but don't you think it's a little unfair to compare it to the Esplendido? The 1926 is a limited production cigar with special tobaccos. Wouldn't it be more fair to compare it to something like the Behike? If he's quoting 30 euros for an Esplendido, imagine what a Behike would go for.


I couldn't disagree more. While I love Padrons, the 1926 is no way on par with the Behike in terms of limited availability. To say that they are both similar in that category is flat out wrong.

That being said, people are missing the point of the thread. It was simply to say "Hey, Cuban cigars don't cost as much as many people think, you just need to shop around." Also, we must remember taste is SUBJECTIVE.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jadeg001 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. While I love Padrons, the 1926 is no way on par with the Behike in terms of limited availability. To say that they are both similar in that category is flat out wrong.
> 
> That being said, people are missing the point of the thread. It was simply to say "Hey, Cuban cigars don't cost as much as many people think, you just need to shop around." Also, we must remember taste is SUBJECTIVE.


And the Esplendido isn't made of tobacco that's aged for a minimum of 5 years. I didn't say limited availability, I said limited production. The Behike just came out, and I can get it quite easily. The 1926, if I remember correctly, is limited to a yearly production of 100,000 cigars.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> And the Esplendido isn't made of tobacco that's aged for a minimum of 5 years. I didn't say limited availability, I said limited production. The Behike just came out, and I can get it quite easily. The 1926, if I remember correctly, is limited to a yearly production of 100,000 cigars.


That number seems low. I know that I have never had a problem finding a Padron Anniversary, but many sources have had trouble keeping Behikes in stock- I know I had to wait over a month for mine.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

jadeg001 said:


> That number seems low. I know that I have never had a problem finding a Padron Anniversary, but many sources have had trouble keeping Behikes in stock- I know I had to wait over a month for mine.


It's direct from Padron's own website. I can't link directly b/c it asks you to verify your age.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> It's direct from Padron's own website. I can't link directly b/c it asks you to verify your age.


What? Your under 18? I never guessed that! LMAO. ound::boink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> This thread is starting to hurt my eyes...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


You gotta turn your troll filter on.:jaw::brick::attention:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> Trading with the enemy


*I couldn't agree more.  Those Cubans terrorists are destroying our country and give me more sleepless nights than I can handle. I wish we would invade that country and take it over so we could it straightened out and get them headed in the same direction we did Iraq.*:brick:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> What? Your under 18? I never guessed that! LMAO. ound::boink:


:lol: I should've explained that regardless of where you link on their website, it'll ask you to verify your age and send you to the home page. I still can't bump you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I couldn't agree more.  Those Cubans terrorists are destroying our country and give me more sleepless nights than I can handle. I wish we would invade that country and take it over so we could it straightened out and get them headed in the same direction we did Iraq.*:brick:


Yeah no doubt shame on you guys really how could you all buy that crap.:biglaugh::biggrin::drum:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah no doubt shame on you guys really how could you all buy that crap.:biglaugh::biggrin::drum:


*I know I'm going straight to hell for it, but at least I'll have some stogies to puff*. :yield:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I know I'm going straight to hell for it, but at least I'll have some stogies to puff*. :yield:


And a lot of company to smoke with i am sure!:biglaugh:
Present company included:drum::nod:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And a lot of company to smoke with i am sure!:biglaugh:
> Present company included:drum::nod:


*And GOOD company it will be.:smoke:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Likewise my brother likewise!:nod:


----------

